
C-Section Deliveries Reach Epidemic Proportions - hernan604
http://en.businesstimes.cn/articles/104027/20181015/c-section-deliveries-reach-epidemic-proportions.htm
======
u_cyan1618
I guess people become lazy and do want to suffer...but, who wants?

